# Men of a Certain Age



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched the Pilot Episode this afternoon. I was looking forward to it after seeing ads for a couple months now.

My initial take 15 minutes in - 'eh'. 

My take by the end - 'cool, I want to see more'

I hope they get a chance to build their characters and the storylines. They have some interesting things going on by the end, but the show was not grabbing me right off like I thought it would.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this rerunning? I was thinking of TiVoing it, but I forgot.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

Reminds me a lot of the Brit show "Manchild"


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Is this rerunning? I was thinking of TiVoing it, but I forgot.


It's reairing at 10PM Eastern on sister channel tbs tonight.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I thought this was a great first ep.

Lots of promotional stuff on Hulu. Maybe they'll post episodes after it airs on TBS.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

sooperkool said:


> Reminds me a lot of the Brit show "Manchild"


+1 Manchild was excellent.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0306353/


----------



## dagojr (Jan 9, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> +1 Manchild was excellent.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0306353/


i miss that show.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Can we call it 50-something.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I liked it. It was a slower start than expected, but then this is not an action/adventure series. I can relate to all of these guys, being a mid 40's guy with 2 grown kids going through my 3rd divorce. Some of the situations seem familiar. And While I'm not an actor, I have been a few casting calls for commercials. So that was a bit familiar as well.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

We liked it. Good mix of personalities with the three guys. SP remains....for now.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I really liked this show, and I do believe I'm in the demo for it. I had no expectations going in, the only reason I knew what it was is I saw a banner ad with Scott Bakula's picture. My PILOT season pass picked it up, but I added an SP for it after watching.

In the opening when I saw that Ray Romano wrote & produces it, my first thought was ok, comedy. It has some comedic elements, but doesn't go overboard.

I also found it intersting where they were drawing the line with cursing. They said s**t quite a few times, but in the backseat, Bakula said "a-hole". Maybe they gave up a**hole for another s**t?

Great show. Look forward to more.

Greg


----------



## culprit622 (Aug 18, 2005)

'Got a promotional DVD from TNT, so my wife and I got the chance to watch the first three episodes this past weekend.

Stay with this one, folks.:up:


Edit: Indeed, the first episode started out slow, IMHO.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

gchance said:


> I also found it intersting where they were drawing the line with cursing. They said s**t quite a few times, but in the backseat, Bakula said "a-hole". Maybe they gave up a**hole for another s**t?


I noticed the s**t's in the TNT airing and wondered if they were also kept in for the TBS airing...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> I noticed the s**t's in the TNT airing and wondered if they were also kept in for the TBS airing...


I don't think it really matters since TBS won't be carrying the series.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think it really matters since TBS won't be carrying the series.


Ah. Only the pilot.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

gchance said:


> I really liked this show, and I do believe I'm in the demo for it. I had no expectations going in, the only reason I knew what it was is I saw a banner ad with Scott Bakula's picture. My PILOT season pass picked it up, but I added an SP for it after watching.
> 
> In the opening when I saw that Ray Romano wrote & produces it, my first thought was ok, comedy.


Same exec producer, too. Rory Rosegarten (sp)? I also noticed the actor who played his buddy Giovanni.

I'm assuming we'll see Brad Garrett at some point...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Ah. Only the pilot.


Yeah, that messed me up when I was trying to set up an SP....I couldn't figure out why it wasn't picking up the second episode, then I realized I was trying to set the SP up on TBS


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I really didn't like it. But I will give it another chance. I thought it moved way too slow. But I usually don't like pilots so the SP stays....


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I hope they make a joke about Bakula nailing women like he's a starship captain!


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

The language wasn't a problem; I've heard far worse on NYPD Blue. So I wonder why they felt it needed a TV-MA rating?


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

SorenTodd said:


> The language wasn't a problem; I've heard far worse on NYPD Blue. So I wonder why they felt it needed a TV-MA rating?


Umm...I think they needed a TV-MA because of the language.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

NYPD Blue probably bleeped the s-word.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

This is a good show. Of course, I am a man of that same certain age, but the references are fabulous. "who are you, Mannix?"


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Anybody else keeping up with this show?

I am digging it so far.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

We've been watching it. I don't care for Bakula's character that much - I hope he gets some depth eventually.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Yah, I really like it. On the previous episode, I was thinking the whole time, his check is going to be s**t. Funny how that works out.

-smak-


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> We've been watching it. I don't care for Bakula's character that much - I hope he gets some depth eventually.


I thought that was kinda the point of his character, but I know what you mean.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

We're watching and enjoying it too. Maybe we should start putting up episode threads?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't believe how Andre Braugher looks without a shirt nowadays - think it might be a prosthetic gut (and moobs)?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> We're watching and enjoying it too. Maybe we should start putting up episode threads?


I'd certainly participate, but it's a different type of show. Not too dramatic, the story arcs aren't as big. It's more episodic. I like it. 

Greg


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Thought it was going to be a buddy caper tv version of 'Hangover' from the commercials but I like it nonetheless. Maybe change the title to season long thread? Doubt there is another interest in weekly EPs.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah should be season long thread.

Was wondering if anyone else was watching it.

I love it, but it is very slow paced and extremely subtle.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I deleted my season pass last night. It's just too depressing. There was an occasional inspired moment but they were too few and far between.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

We're really enjoying it. Wish there was more interest here.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm enjoying it too. I have not had a chance to see the last episode but it is waiting for me when I have time to sit and watch it.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm enjoying it...

So, Ray has a gambling addiction that he has lost his wife over and he still playing? I wonder, if he will end up getting beat at work by the bookie...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

FireMen2003 said:


> I'm enjoying it...
> 
> So, Ray has a gambling addiction that he has lost his wife over and he still playing? I wonder, if he will end up getting beat at work by the bookie...


Not only that, but he's blurring the lines. He's hanging out with the bookie and becoming his buddy, getting ADVICE from him. This can't end well.

Greg


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I forgot it came on last night. I just watched it.

Yea, that has problems written all over it.

That was a nice blow to Joe...


----------



## cmaasfamily (Jan 26, 2006)

This thread gives me hope! I figured I was the only one watching and would probably get 4 or 5 episodes before it was gone; but sounds like there are some others out there too.

Yeah it's a little slow, not really deep, episodic, and pretty much the opposite of most things I watch these days - but that's what makes it refreshing. And that style of story telling works with the characters and the stories themselves.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

sooperkool said:


> Reminds me a lot of the Brit show "Manchild"


Thank You. I'd say that to my wife, but she'd just complain that I accuse US TV of copying everything.

Still, I think that it is funny that Manchild was offered to the US but was turned down only for this to appear a few years later.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

I've watched all 4 episodes.

I never did get into Romano's CBS sitcom, so I'm not sure if he's trying to be funny on this show or just sarcastic. Anyways, I'll stick with the final 6 eps, but I don't think this is something I would be loyal to if it went head to head with some of my other favorite network shows.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My wife and I really love this show. The last one was definitely more depressing/heavy than most of the previous ones but we still enjoyed it. I do have to say that Andre is so obviously a superior actor to the other two leads that it's a little disconcerting. But, I guess they worked that into the characters a bit.

I do think that we need to create a specific season thread for this if we're going to, though: discussing newer eps in a thread titled for just the pilot is not kosher.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

So far I'm good with it, I'm enjoying it, and it's nice to see characters my age on a show, I give it a:up:

Diane


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Watching the latest episode now and I have to say I can empathize with Ray's character. I'm in the middle of a divorce and I know how he feels. I'm not a gambler but my vice is stargazing.

I still like Bakula, but I keep expecting to see Dean Stockwell show up.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

BTW, Episodes 1-3 are on tnt.tv (and linked there from Hulu)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I do think that we need to create a specific season thread for this if we're going to, though: discussing newer eps in a thread titled for just the pilot is not kosher.


I thought we would be doing that. Well, not me specifically but anyone could do it each week. You could do it!


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I like this show, but it will fall behind others soon such as Chuck and Breaking Bad when they return.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just finished the third episode, and I think this show is fantastic.

"Are you gonna stand there and tell me people don't hate car salesmen?"
"They don't hate you... they hate the idea of you."

The characters just seem real and the situations are both funny, touching and so far not unrealistic. 

I think this show might need episode specific threads...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The Flush said:


> I like this show, but it will fall behind others soon such as Chuck and Breaking Bad when they return.


You only watch two hours of tv a week? That is good or bad for you I guess.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

marksman said:


> You only watch two hours of tv a week? That is good or bad for you I guess.


I only watch a few 1 hour shows, most others are sit-coms. The 1 hour shows I watch when I work out in the morning. The sit-coms my wife and I watch together, usually the same day that they air.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I like the show, as I am in that age range and can relate to some of the things going on. I can especially relate to the car salesman working for his dad and the issues surrounding that. I worked for my FIL (almost the same thing) and it can be very unconfortable in the way the character had to deal with some of the issues. I thought the last episode was a bit weak, as I could not buy into the actions that Romano's character did with his bookie (but I can get that he was lonely, all his friends were at the the auction and he had nowhere else to turn). I did enjoy the Chinese restaurant scene and the security camera scene.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

My wife and I are also enjoying this show. The episodes sure don't seem very long. I'm not sure if that's because there are more commercials or if it's the quality of the production. In any event, I do feel like each episode ends with me wanting more.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Last night's episode was very good again. Just a really well done show.

The funniest thing for me is the bipap machine Braugher had in the opening scene is the exact same one that I have as well as the same mask.

Weird though it is not the same one they showed him using in the opening of the first episode, because I think I would have noticed it being the same as mine.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

My wife and I are liking this show more and more with each episode. I think it has just the right balance between comedic and dramatic moments. And I'm in that "certain" age bracket myself, so I can relate pretty well to a lot of whats going on each week.



pdhenry said:


> Can't believe how Andre Braugher looks without a shirt nowadays - think it might be a prosthetic gut (and moobs)?


Braugher lives near me, and I don't think they're prosthetic. The last couple times we've seen him he was obviously gaining weight. My guess is he packed it on specifically for this role, although I don't know him at all and this is pure speculation on my part.



marksman said:


> ...the bipap machine Braugher had in the opening scene is the exact same one that I have as well as the same mask...not the same one they showed him using in the opening of the first episode, because I think I would have noticed it being the same as mine.


IIRC, he wasn't wearing one at all in the opening of the first ep. I think his wife made a comment to the effect that he would sleep better if he used his machine.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In the opening scene we see the facepiece lying unused beside the bed as Braugher's character gasps for air in his sleep.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I am not sure a one thread for the season is still the plan, I am getting confused with episode titles (or lack of) in this thread. But I am glad other people are enjoying this show as much as I am.

I just watched "Powerless" according to Tivo it is episode 102? I enjoyed this episode, What a great character Owen is, I am not sure where Andre Braugher has been after Homicide ended, but he is a gem. Joe's conversation with the ex-boyfriend was perfect. I guess it was just Joe looking back on himself with the whole it sucks real bad speech.

This episode was much better than "The New Guy", the only other episode I have watched is "Mind's eye". I liked "Mind's Eye", not crazy about the story or pace of the show in "The New Guy".


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Another really excellent episode. I consider Homicide, Life on the Street to be about the best tv drama ever created and Braugher was key to that. It's great to see him back in action. I never liked or watched Everybody Loves Raymond, so I've been surprised at how good Romano has been. Bakula is ok but nothing special. The guy playing Braugher's father is very good and I enjoy their interaction.

All in all, very good tv and I'm happy that it's on cable so that it has a chance to grow and succeed. Like Always Sunny, Breaking Bad, The Shield, etc, this would never have flown on a network.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

As said in a previous post, I didn't like the pilot at all. And my wife thought it was going to be some men being gross pigs show, so she had no interest. But that last two episodes my wife has watched with me, and I am really enjoying this show. I really liked Ray Romano's storyline in this episode, with the whole "fills in the gaps" from Rocky thing, and with giving the pep talk to the upset high school boy.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I knew in an instant with the pan up the steps at City Hall.

I'm glad the show's not so dark that they would fake you out with something like that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Really enjoyed this episode. All three plotlines. Very nicely done and I sure hope they keep this going!


----------



## bluesman64 (Jan 25, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> I thought this was a great first ep.
> 
> Lots of promotional stuff on Hulu. Maybe they'll post episodes after it airs on TBS.


I've been wanting to watch for a while and never got around to it. TNT.tv streams full episodes from the website.

Big fan of Andre Braugher - I've watch pilot and ep 2. I'll keep with it - it's growing on me.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

This show just keeps getting better and better...:up::up::up:


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

LEG CRAMP!!

I liked this one a lot....nicely acted and written


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Yes, I laughed out loud throughout....very well written and very funny.

There was no blood in my brain....LOL


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Haha yeah this last episode was really good. I don't think they had a bad one yet, but it was well done.

The whole date procession and story telling was very well done.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

"I just want to look at you"

I was chuckling thru the whole thing and it really had me waiting to hear what was coming next. Him hitting his head on the light is much better then her punching him or Maria throwing something at him (which I thought was how it was going to happen when he tossed the cd at her).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

"At least he won't have to jerk off at his desk anymore"

Ray Romano is not in Braugher's league when it comes to acting but he really showed me some serious chops in this one.

This is rapidly becoming one of my favorite series. I was hesitant at first since I thought it was going to be the usual American screwup adaptation of a British series - Manchild in this case. I decided to watch Manchild again (Netflix streaming) to remind myself and I have to say that MOACA is better. However, I would recommend Manchild if anyone hasn't seen it.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I assumed, it was a bf or husband who attacked him when they showed the camera peering into the restaurant...boy, did they prove me wrong...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I wonder when Joe is going to have a "Weird Honesty" moment with that woman he is dating to explain the gambling habit he has that ruined his marriage....

Along those lines though, that is always a funny interaction between Joe and his bookee.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> This is rapidly becoming one of my favorite series. I was hesitant at first since I thought it was going to be the usual American screwup adaptation of a British series - Manchild in this case.


This is an adaptation of a British series? I enjoy it on its own merits, but I'm funny that way.

Greg


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This may have been the best episode of a very good bunch of episodes. What I like about this is that the situations seem to stem from something that could happen in real life. They seem authentic. I could see just about the whole situation and feel for what Joe was going through. By the way, I though Nina from 24 looked great


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm loving this show. I think it's one of the best series on television. The stories and characters seem to come from a very honest, authentic place.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The doggie bag line. Then Terry saying 'no, you didn't say that....'


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

PacMan3000 said:


> I'm loving this show. I think it's one of the best series on television. The stories and characters seem to come from a very honest, authentic place.


I think that has a lot to do with Ray Romano and his take on life. It was similar take in "Raymond" only this is darker. I really think he gets what it's like for a guy to grow older.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Another good episode with some nice LOL moments. The introduction of the Robert Loggia character... well, that seemed a little sappy and cliche. But he's such a great actor that I didn't mind too much.

Loved the re-shooting of the commercial. And at the very end when the little white guy pops his head into view... that seriously cracked me up. 

Did the director give any hints as to why Terry was denied the big brother application?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Another good episode with some nice LOL moments. The introduction of the .....


I think you may have posted this into the wrong _Men of a Certain Age_ thread.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I liked the Father/Son/Brother symmetry of the storylines.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> I think you may have posted this into the wrong _Men of a Certain Age_ thread.


I thought this has become the "full season" thread (despite the thread title). If I spoiled something I apologize. And if this _isn't_ a "full season" thread, let me know and I'll remove my post.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

My bad - I hadn't been stopping in. Ignore my post and accept my apologies.

I was just looking at the thread title and had watched the pilot, but haven't watched any other eps yet. I'll know to stay out of this thread, then.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't MEAN for it to be a all season thread, and I tried to change the title. Sorry!


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

This seems like a good show to have a full-season thread. I think we only have a handful more episodes this season anyway.

I may watch the most recent episode again since I didn't give it much attention, but it was a bit of a letdown compared to the previous week (Ray Ramano's date night). Definitely one of the great suprises I've found this year; I'm glad it's lived up to my expectations.


----------



## spud (Mar 17, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Loved the re-shooting of the commercial. And at the very end when the little white guy pops his head into view... that seriously cracked me up.


The one that got me was Andre Braugher's first delivery of the "April showers" line.  Had to pause for a bit after that one.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked the interplay between Dad and Ray. I worked retail for years and now I go to stores where I don't work and find myself helping people because no one else is. I could see that happening.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Latest episode was awesome. Liked all three of the storylines. One of the best episodes yet. This has to be my surprise favorite new show of the year. I hadn't even heard about it until like a week before it came on the air, but it is awesome.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

Isn't there any way a moderator can change the title of the thread?

Anyways, the latest ep (2/1) was great. I'm so glad I stuck with the show after the mediocre pilot.

What was Terry thinking? It's common in smaller apartment buildings for the manager to do routine repairs. In a larger complex they usually have a maintenance staff.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I saw the late night eating and had to smile - I used to do the same thing after my wife went to bed (no longer, of course...).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

SorenTodd said:


> Isn't there any way a moderator can change the title of the thread?


As OP I tried. I was only able to change the title of my first post. I sent a report to the mod about this. Sorry if I had known it would be the only thread, I wouldn't have posted it like that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed this episode. I liked all three plotlines. Watching Terry suffer as apt. manager and come to an understanding at the end was great. I loved the golfing game - and am actually glad they didn't win, but tied. Owen and his eating was so spot on to what many others at that age go thru - I saw it in my Dad and my husband. This show is very good at making it real and not soap operatic or over comedic.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

LMAO @ Terry peeking under the door and getting caught...  

Ray was so wrong for sending his son to his room to cover up his eating up...

2 weeks until the next new one...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

betts4 said:


> As OP I tried. I was only able to change the title of my first post. I sent a report to the mod about this. Sorry if I had known it would be the only thread, I wouldn't have posted it like that.


Thank you MODS!!!!


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Great build up to season 2.

Will Joe keep his promise?

Will Terry work out as a salemen?

Will Owen keep his boss duty for good?

I can't wait for season 2...I've been truly enjoying this season...great show...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Who knew that Ray Romano had acting chops? The scene with him and his son in the truck after the movie was painful (in a good acting way). This show has reached near the top of my list. Not quite Mad Men but getting within range.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

FireMen2003 said:


> Great build up to season 2.
> 
> Will Joe keep his promise?
> 
> ...


The Joe gambling storyline really detracts from an otherwise interesting show. I don't watch TV to wonder if someone on the show is going to ruin their life. It as cost him a marriage to a hot wife (Penelope Ann Miller still looking good at 46) , a neurotic kid and a hot girlfriend ( Sarah Clarke ). He needs to get help, that would be a better storyline anyway and get rid of the stupid bookie character too.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The Joe gambling storyline really detracts from an otherwise interesting show. I don't watch TV to wonder if someone on the show is going to ruin their life. It as cost him a marriage to a hot wife (Penelope Ann Miller still looking good at 46) , a neurotic kid and a hot girlfriend ( Sarah Clarke ). He needs to get help, that would be a better storyline anyway and get rid of the stupid bookie character too.


Couldn't disagree more. All of the characters have their demons, and gambling is Joe's. It may be uncomfortable to watch, but good drama sometimes does that.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The Joe gambling storyline really detracts from an otherwise interesting show. I don't watch TV to wonder if someone on the show is going to ruin their life. It as cost him a marriage to a hot wife (Penelope Ann Miller still looking good at 46) , a neurotic kid and a hot girlfriend ( Sarah Clarke ). He needs to get help, that would be a better storyline anyway and get rid of the stupid bookie character too.


This is like saying Mad Men would be a better show if Don Draper was faithful to his wife.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Couldn't disagree more. All of the characters have their demons, and gambling is Joe's. It may be uncomfortable to watch, but good drama sometimes does that.


I agree with this. I think it is a good storyline, and the bookie character is interesting because he is not your typical one dimensional bookie. He knows Romano's character is going to gamble, but he even suggests he doesn't and is actually more interested in being friends with him.

I think this was the surprise show of the year for me. I had not even heard about it until like two weeks before it started, and it was excellent. Good writing, excellent acting, just really well done.

I will agree on the comments on Romano's acting. I think he did a really good job, especially in this last episode.

I also think the gambling take is a good one, because it provides a little bit different angle on the cliched story lines of someone being an alcoholic or a drug addict.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought the scene with Romano and his son in the car (coming back from the movies) was an excellent scene.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Couldn't disagree more. All of the characters have their demons, and gambling is Joe's. It may be uncomfortable to watch, but good drama sometimes does that.


Conflict yes, demons no. I don't enjoy watching self destructive behavior or I'd watch intervention. I understand why some do, I just don't.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to hate Romano, but I actually kind of like him in this show


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Who knew that Ray Romano had acting chops?


It's always interesting to me how people don't consider comic acting to be acting. Acting is acting, and actors get pigeonholed way too often. I'm glad he got a chance to show his range.



marksman said:


> I think this was the surprise show of the year for me. I had not even heard about it until like two weeks before it started, and it was excellent. Good writing, excellent acting, just really well done.


I'll do you one better, I hadn't heard anything about the show until I saw a Facebook ad the day before the show aired. I saw Scott Bakula's picture and set it up to record.

I think all three of the guys have done a tremendous job, and the show really captures life well. This is definitely a show for me, and I'm excited for S2.

Greg


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

The humor in this show is great. Just enough to lighten up the otherwise serious storylines.

"How'd you like those balloons?" 

"Dick" written on the coffee cup

Great stuff.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I also like the reality of the language. FX is guilty of it as well. The "networks" are too conservative. It is a 10pm show!


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

The dynamic of him willing to lose everything over gambling is very interesting...


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

> I thought the scene with Romano and his son in the car (coming back from the movies) was an excellent scene.


I totally agree. His kid is obviously emotionally scarred; probably more so from the divorce rather than his dad's gambling.

I wonder if we have to wait until the end of the year for season #2 to start?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> The humor in this show is great. Just enough to lighten up the otherwise serious storylines.
> 
> "How'd you like those balloons?"
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I was watching the coffee scene and kind of wondering if he could talk his way back in with her or not. It looked like she might have been convinced to try again. I thought she was done with him but thought maybe he could work his way back into her good graces.

Nope.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

It certainly seems, with the upbeat ending, that this episode was made before they knew they would get a second season.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I was watching the coffee scene and kind of wondering if he could talk his way back in with her or not. It looked like she might have been convinced to try again. I thought she was done with him but thought maybe he could work his way back into her good graces.
> 
> Nope.


Which doesn't make sense to me (as a guy) because it was _her_ pushing him to get back into acting.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Which doesn't make sense to me (as a guy) because it was _her_ pushing him to get back into acting.


Thank you! I was afraid to post this because I thought I was the only one who felt that way. It wasn't really his fault, she pushed him into it and got more than she bargained for, then blamed him. Did she expect him to do the little bit part without pursuing anything else?

Greg


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Perhaps there's a downside to a guy pushing 50 dating a girl half his age - like she might be a bit shallow and self-centered at times?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Perhaps there's a downside to a guy pushing 50 dating a girl half his age - like she might be a bit shallow and self-centered at times?


Or that the grass is always greener...


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

gchance said:


> Thank you! I was afraid to post this because I thought I was the only one who felt that way. It wasn't really his fault, she pushed him into it and got more than she bargained for, then blamed him. Did she expect him to do the little bit part without pursuing anything else?
> 
> Greg


Well, the chances are real good that when his little acting gig got extended and became more than he expected that he didn't bother calling her and letting her know what was going on. There was the one scene where she was taking surfing lessons and kept looking around for him. I would imagine that if he had called her and let her in on the good news she would've been OK with that. Instead, he just stood her up - and not the first time. Not surprised she dumped his self-centered butt.


----------



## GISJason420 (Feb 9, 2009)

TampaThunder said:


> I would imagine that if he had called her and let her in on the good news she would've been OK with that. Instead, he just stood her up - and not the first time. Not surprised she dumped his self-centered butt.


I think that scene was right after he called her and told her that his stay out there was gonna be extended... As you saw right in that clip was Rocky or that dude that's actually her trainer and the first one she selected to go with in the first place... But yeah she seemed to be hoping he'd be popping up as he promised her he'd be there to train her and all that crap....



IJustLikeTivo said:


> Conflict yes, demons no. I don't enjoy watching self destructive behavior or I'd watch intervention. I understand why some do, I just don't.


Well then it would just lose it's realistic touch, TBH I don't see it as a totally destructive behavior as he's actually made bank with that bookie / 25k down payment on that phat place for nothing.... Not bad if you ask me... But yeah It'd have sucked hard had he lost that 25k to the bookie but it doesn't seem like that's gonna happen as he promised his son he's stopped gambling as of the last show... Let's just see if he holds true to his word in the next season!

Now does does anyone have a idea when it'll be airing again? There was only 10 episodes in this season... So I think yeah It's time to start a new thread when the new season hits if it does!

Awesome show overall!!!!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

gchance said:


> Thank you! I was afraid to post this because I thought I was the only one who felt that way. It wasn't really his fault, she pushed him into it and got more than she bargained for, then blamed him. Did she expect him to do the little bit part without pursuing anything else?
> 
> Greg


He was a typical male about it, though. Didn't say he'd call, was really vague about how long it would be, gave zero reassurances.

If I acted like he did even my wife might dump me.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

Did Joe actually lose his girlfriend over the bet? She didn't seem too fazed by it at the time and it wasn't really touched on too much after that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

She seemed a bit put off by it in the previous episode. Seemed like she might want to take a step back.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I got the impression that she said to him that it didn't bother her but obviously it did. She saw that it was a deal breaker red flag. She just didn't want to bring it up with him. So distancing herself made her statement.

I don't have a problem with Joe's gambling being a story line. Why not? Many people in their 50s still have addiction problems or mental health issues. Not everyone gets sober or leaves mental health issues behind after one try in their 20s. It also effects their families and every aspect of their life.

I thought that Joe firing the guy just to save money to pay off gambling debts was heart breaking. Also the two young employees were wise enough to get what was really going on.

I like how the show portrays the three as imperfect. So I will watch Season 2. My prediction is that the car salesman job will last as long as the property manager job or temp job, just as long as it doesn't interfere with his acting career. He'll jettison it as soon as he realizes it is a real job that interferes with pursuing acting.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

marksman said:


> She seemed a bit put off by it in the previous episode. Seemed like she might want to take a step back.


I think if was and AHA moment where she figured out why a great guy was divorced. That was the missing piece of the puzzle.

BTW, I think he lied to his son and he'll gamble the first chance he gets. He has the bug and doesn't realize the hold it has on him. Few habitual gamblers give it up without assistance. Plus, winning the down payment reinforced the idea that you can win.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the episode and though the gambling and acting was good storylines, my favorite was the quieter one of Owen getting to be manager. As he should have been. I will be interested/happy to see Terry come in and kick Marcus's butt in sales. 

And as IJLT said, I won't be surprised to see Ray gambling again. Maybe just little things to fix the itch. I loved the scene with him and his son in the truck and at the end on the golf course. Great show and I will be watching it again!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

betts4 said:


> I will be interested/happy to see Terry come in and kick Marcus's butt in sales.


Doubt that will happen. More likely Terry will make Marcus jealous with the ladies in the dealership, be modest success as a car salesman and move on to the next career du jour. Hope there is another story arc with the coffee barista, I've liked her ever since 'Spanking the Monkey'.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

betts4 said:


> This show is very good at making it real and not soap operatic or over comedic.


Sums up how I feel about this show. I just had a "mini marathon" and watched 6 episodes over 2 nights, and IMO this is one of the best shows on TV. They take storylines that are not "out there", and yet make them compelling thanks to the excellently written characters. They managed to get me to care about these characters.



jradosh said:


> Did the director give any hints as to why Terry was denied the big brother application?


No. I loved that they didn't, far too many shows would have done so.



JTAnderson said:


> It certainly seems, with the upbeat ending, that this episode was made before they knew they would get a second season.


Yes, it was. They filmed all 10 episodes right away, before they had gotten viewer feedback. They decided to make it a somewhat self-contained first season due to this, but leaving some storylines for season 2.

I'm really looking forward to next season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I just got finished watching the last two episodes and I must say, I'm going to miss this show until next season. I love character driven shows and these are real and well acted. I do have to say, Terry's actor "friends" made me cringe. I could see why he didn't like them but the acting gig stroked his ego, until he felt he was being used. I love how the most "together" character by the end was the least. BTW, the barista GF, I can't remember her name, but I have enjoyed her in both Carnivale and an old Fox show in which she played a student. She's smokin' I hope she's back next season, but I get the feeling she won't be.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> BTW, the barista GF, I can't remember her name, but I have enjoyed her in both Carnivale and an old Fox show in which she played a student. She's smokin' I hope she's back next season, but I get the feeling she won't be.


She totally reminds me of Ally Sheedy.

Greg


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gchance said:


> She totally reminds me of Ally Sheedy.
> 
> Greg


She does, I never thought of her that way. The other show she was in was called Undeclared. In Carnivale, she did some nude scenes if I recall.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> She does, I never thought of her that way. The other show she was in was called Undeclared. In Carnivale, she did some nude scenes if I recall.


She was also in Californication on HBO and did some major nude/sex scenes (played a porn star)


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

unixadm said:


> She was also in Californication on HBO and did some major nude/sex scenes (played a porn star)


That's where I remember her from! She played Daisy, Charlie's porn actress/lover.

Thanks I couldn't remember and never remembered to look it up on IMDB.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

unixadm said:


> She was also in Californication on HBO and did some major nude/sex scenes (played a porn star)


I might have to watch a few eps of this series. I imagine it's out on DVD? Might be good summer viewing...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Californication was on streaming Netflix recently. Might still be.

That probably means it's on DVD.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

There is a little bit of behind the scenes for this last episode on The Haney Project on the Golf Channel.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Speaking of golf, what is it about golf that it attracts jerks? I've played (as have we all probably) with some people that were pretty much like the idiots that Joe and his bookie played with... I've really wanted to smack them with the clubs sometimes.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

MickeS said:


> Speaking of golf, what is it about golf that it attracts jerks? I've played (as have we all probably) with some people that were pretty much like the idiots that Joe and his bookie played with... I've really wanted to smack them with the clubs sometimes.


Golf, an individual game that attracts a higher income bracket, is very ego-flattening...a situation that many do not have alot of experience with. As a consequence, internalizing this negative feeling is uncomfortable...putting it on someone else is not. In a team game its easy and perhaps correct to minimize ones individual failures in the midsts of the mistakes of others. In golf it's either be nasty to others or be nasty to your equipment.  That's my pop psych theory anyway.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Ment said:


> Golf, an individual game that attracts a higher income bracket, is very *ego-flattening*...a situation that many do not have alot of experience with. As a consequence, internalizing this negative feeling is uncomfortable...putting it on someone else is not. In a team game its easy and perhaps correct to minimize ones individual failures in the midsts of the mistakes of others. In golf it's either be nasty to others or be nasty to your equipment.  That's my pop psych theory anyway.


Golf has flattened my logo many times.

I usually play with other crappy golfers, who tend not to be jerks and are just out for the fun of it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

The Flush said:


> Golf has flattened my logo many times.
> 
> I usually play with other crappy golfers, who tend not to be jerks and are just out for the fun of it.


I'm so sorry for your LOGO..... 

I stopped playing due my shoulder but mostly I played with guys from work. Mostly, we wanted to have a good time and then drink beers so nothing hard core involved. No jerks.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think she is on Parenthood in a secondary role now too. (the coffee girl).


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

She also played one of the rotating assistants on "Bones," where her character's name was also Daisy, and she was on a couple eps of "Mad Men" as Peggy's (potential?) roommate.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> She also played one of the rotating assistants on "Bones," where her character's name was also Daisy, and she was on a couple eps of "Mad Men" as Peggy's (potential?) roommate.


Wow, I didn't know that was her. When I saw her on "...Certain Age", I immediately remembered her as Daisy on "Californication". But I guess I didn't recognize her at all on "Mad Men".


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm so sorry for your LOGO.....


I have no idea how I made that typo.


----------

